
Ask HN: Page pagination (more) for Who is Hiring post is back - zerr
Hello,<p>Why the page pagination is back for Who is Hiring posts?
======
gus_massa
Probably too many posts, splitting makes the server happier (?). It's better
to ask this directly to the mods hn@ycombinator.com

